# NEW RELEASE | .:Eurocode Tuning:. TRUFlo Turbo Muffler Delete | INTRO SALE | FREE SHIPPING |



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2004)

​*Eurocode Tuning is proud to release our TRUFlo Turbo Muffler Delete for Various 1.8T and 2.0T Engines*​























 

The pictures below link to the specific item in our secure, online store where you can find out more information on the product, or purchase.





*Eurocode TRUFlo Turbo Muffler Delete for 1.8T & 2.0T Engines* 

*MSRP $69.99 Sales Pricing $62.99*​








Eurocode is happy to offer you our TRUFlo Turbo Muffler Delete(TMD) for various 1.8T & 2.0T engines equipped with IHI turbochargers. Proudly manufactured right here in the USA. This pieces is precision CNC machined to exact specifications, from a single block of aircraft grade aluminum. Our TRUFlo TMD will increase your turbo response, and flow, all while making your turbo more audible in and outside of the cabin. The factory part is designed to reduce the ambient engine bay noise, but as a result hinders performance. Something a true enthusiast would have without. The TRUFlo TMD kit also includes a o-ring, which creates a 100% seal between it and the muffler housing, allowing a smooth uninterrupted flow of air. With generic hand tools, our TRUFlo TMD can be installed in approximately 1/2 hour. So purchase your Eurocode Tuning TRUFlo TMD today and get some performance gains that you can hear and feel.
​




*Made in the USA
100% Seal on factory housing
FREE SHIPPING!*






*Audi: *

A3/S3 8V - EA888 1.8 TFSI & 2.0 TFSI

A4 B8/8.5 - EA888 Gen 2&3 2.0 TFSI

A4 B9 - EA888 Gen 3 2.0 TFSI

A5 B8/8.5 - EA888 - Gen 2&3 2.0 TFSI

TT/TTS - EA888 - Gen 3 2.0 TFSI

A6 C7 - EA888 - Gen 2 2.0 TFSI

Q5 8R - EA888 - Gen 2&3 2.0 TFSI


*VW:*

Golf MK7 - EA888 Gen - 3 1.8 TSI & 2.0TSI

GTI MK7 - EA888 Gen - 3 1.8 TSI & 2.0TSI

Golf R MK7 - EA888 Gen - 3 1.8 TSI & 2.0TSI




Please give us a call at 310-294-8108 or email us at [email protected] if you have any other questions.

​


----------

